# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle V1.2.5 Release MOTO FRP BOOT-LOOP FIX AND MORE 07/11/2017

## Shamseldeen Victory

*EFT Dongle V1.2.5 Release MOTO FRP BOOT-LOOP FIX AND MORE 07/11/2017*        *EFT Dongle New Update*  *Software V1.2.5*  *What is New ? [NEW]* NEXUS 6 FRP BOOT-LOOP FIX MOTOROLA *[NEW]* COMM-SERVER AND NETWORK FIX *[UPDATE]* PATCH TRANSLATE  *[UPDATE]* ADD MORE HUAWEI FRP *
Note : Please Uninstall previous versions*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *OR* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *OR* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *OR* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_مشكور عالمتابعة حبيبي 
Envoyé de mon D6603 en utilisant Tapatalk_

----------


## lhachhoch

GOOD UPDATE

----------


## sameer1987

مشكور ياوردة

----------

